# Rust Spots on Rib



## Mary (Apr 4, 2005)

Small rust spots have develpoed on the top rib of my Citori O/U. I have tried scrubbing with solvent etc. but can not get them off. Any suggestions?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Fine steel wool, but the rust areas will be a rust prone area from now on, once it starts you have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

If its really light surface rust I've found a littl WD40 and some scrubbing will take it off


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

fine steel wool until all signs of rust are gone, then touch up bluing. Depending on use & case wear, you'll probably have to touch the area up now & then...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

just a preventive measure but i found a product called blockade. Made by birwood-casey. I has worked wonder. I restored my 1st shotgun a 20ga side by side that looked gosh awful. rust all over. the rust pits ran through all of the bluing down to the steel. i did a home bluing job on it and it looked great, but it seemed to rust up every 10 min. I put that blockcade on it and have not had a problem since. the stuff comes in pre moisened towels in packs of a 100 or so. Great stuff. worked for me anyway.


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Fine steel wool,degrease area and spot apply cold blue with a "Q" tip as per directions on bottle.Frank C.


----------

